
Update on the recent DDoS attack on Tutanota - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/update-ddos-attack/
======
martinrlzd
I don't understand why they can't have a status page "without google" (or
something like S3 or anything behind cloudflare). Can someone explain?

